
Ask HN: Blockchain projects to work on - dmitryame
Anybody wants to share some ideas about potentially cool blockchain projects to work on? It has to be something feasible -- something that has real value, not just another twitter app, and also it has to be achievable -- something that can be done by one or two guys as an opensource github project on a spare time.
======
wesiewesie
Guys, here is one niche idea that has been brewing in my head for sometime
now. I was a part time bouncer for a strip club in London, Uk years ago and
always been interested in the economics and profit dynamics of the profession.
So please bear in mind when reading this, is nothing to do with the social and
anthropological side of things. There are tons of inefficiencies in the strip
club industry. It cost money to handle money. Strip clubs would allow the
dancers to handle all the money they made throughout the entire shift, then
have a wait-staff style pay-out at the end of the night where they would tally
up the dances and add up all the money the exotic dancer owe the strip club
“house.” The dances are tracked by either the strip club DJ or the house mum.
This, of course, could accumulate to hundreds of pounds which the exotic
dancer had been managing all night long. After split with the strip club,
earnings are further depleted. Tips in the industry is standard. It's
customary to tip strip club DJ & house mum i.e. £1 a dance. There is an
opportunity to introduce a payment service using blockchain technology
leveraging smart contracts to govern the core financial side of strip club
where the exotic dancer is the only one who needs a smartphone and an app. The
client chooses what service he wants and pays accordingly, still in cash, but
in a more controlled manner.

All thoughts gratefully welcomed....

My personal email is rume.gbenedio@yahoo.com

------
wesiewesie
Dmitry, I think this feasible. In terms of real value, I think it will create
a positive aspect in the financial structure of strip clubs and exotic dancers
operate their business in a way that is relevant to today's use of technology
i.e. automation and trust. And a fun idea for ALL OF US to work on

~~~
sharemywin
Can you rephrase the problem in a way that has a wider audience?

------
sharemywin
I'd be willing to mine a coin we start. I don't even think it needs a huge
vision let's just fork something and run our own version of it. we can
advertise it on some coin boards to get some more miners.

I've got a couple domain names 1millioncoins.com, 1billioncoins.com,
1trillioncoins.com

Then let's vote on future courses. try to build a DAO small and organically.
Like an agile project team.

If you anyone interested created an email on one of my domains. we can setup a
forum and go from there:

cryptoproject@sharemywin.com

I think it will be a great way to learn the technology.

------
wesiewesie
Rephrase - And a fun project for ALL OF US to work on

------
oldgregg
Any particular languages?

~~~
dmitryame
Any language will do. I'm fairly well versed in any middleware technology --
Rails, Django, Java, node.js. For the presentation, I'd like to stick with
Rect.js/ReactNative. So I guess, back to the language question -- combination
of JS on the server and the client will do just fine. My goal is to keep it as
simple as possible and really focus on what can be done with blockchain.

~~~
sharemywin
aren't blockchain protocols supposed to be language neutral.

~~~
dmitryame
that's exactly right

------
payamrastogi
i'm also interested..let me know if you want to do it together

------
sharemywin
I'd be interested.

